# *New* Womens Shooting League in Unionville



## Gateway (Aug 25, 2009)

*New* Womens Shooting League
Meet & Greet 
Sunday, January 19, 2014
2:00 to 4:00 p.m.
Gateway Sportsmans Club
4126 W Bay City Forestville Rd, Unionville

Our two NRA Women on Target events have been very successful and there is interest in creating a ladies only shooting group at the Gateway Sportsmans Club. The new women's group will be organized by women shooters for women shooters and include instruction for pistol, rifle and shotgun. Our goal is to take beginners to whatever skill level they wish to achieve, and provide experienced shooters with more opportunities to shoot. Monthly meetings will be fun, social gatherings where women can come together for support, encouragement, ask questions in a safe and nonjudgmental environment, improve on their marksmanship, and bond together in the shooting community. 

Join us for our inaugural meeting and provide input into what YOU would like to see the group offer. Most ladies expressed interest in improving their skills, and some are also interested in the aspects of self-defense. The plan is to meet monthly on the third Sunday of each month for two hours. The first hour will be educational, and the second hour will feature hands on shooting. 

The first meeting is free to everyone. Future meetings may require either membership and/or a nominal fee for supplies, etc. We may include some mother/daughter events for younger shooters, but initially this will be for ladies 18 and older.

Gateway Sportsmans Club
http://gatewaysportsmansclub.spruz.com
email [email protected] 
Questions may be directed to Lisa @ 989-233-2970


----------

